# BEST product for a FIRM HOLD roller set?



## JoAnnAtkinson (May 3, 2008)

*I still wash &amp; roll my hair and sit under a dryer. I know, "old timey", but that is what makes my hair stay the longest. That works better for me than the Hot Rollers. My hair is a short bob and I wear it behind my ears. I can't seem to find a Gel, Lotion, or a foam that makes the curls STAY after I take the rollers out. I would like to find a good FIRM HOLD PRODUCT without the sticky feeling or dry flaky look to give me the body that I need for my baby soft hair. :-(*

*I would appreciate any/all suggestions from you on a good FIRM HOLD setting product for my hair roller set. I have access to Ulta, Sally's, and of course, Walmart, Target, CVS, and Walgreens. I do not go to the beauty salons.....too costly. So, if you will suggest some things I can try from the regular stores mentioned above. I sure would appreicate your help!!! I want to be able to roll my hair and after it is dry, take the rollers down, and have a good FIRM CRISP CURL for body, before I comb out. Help Please!!!!!!!!*

*JoAnn in TEXAS*


----------



## pinksugar (May 4, 2008)

gee. I have no idea... I'm sure some of the other ladies will know.

How much did your hot roller set cost to purchase? I'm interested in having some


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 4, 2008)

i have baby soft fine hair too and while i dont put it in a roler set (to time consuming) i do scrunch it for volume the stuff that works for me is....

i feel like this would work well for you too so any way marc anthony thick root lifting foam (it is in a copper collared bottle they sell it at places like cvs and other drug stores)

i like this one cause i like to use a lot of it and it doesnt cake up and make my hair look oily.

i also use this styletini stuff htat adds volume (i only use a little) i use that also before my hair is dry. also avaliable at drug stores

than once my hair is dry and how i like it i use a very very tiny bit of air controll from aveda. though i supose any air spray will work, just i know this will sound odd make sure it is aerosol so you can get a super light misting instead of those glopy spots you get with the pump hair sprays

oh also although i am sure you know this... make sure after you sit under the hood your hair completely cools that will also help the curls hold.


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 4, 2008)

Revlon Fabusilk. It holds, conditions and fill the cuticle. It's an "oldskool" styling lotion.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (May 4, 2008)

Quote:
i also use this styletini stuff htat adds volume (i only use a little) i use that also before my hair is dry. also avaliable at drug stores
Hello Orange,What is the styletini stuff....called? Who is it made by?

Thank you.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 5, 2008)

okay the styletini stuff is by Got2Be

and it is in the double shot line

and it is the 24 hour hair thickner

so you can see what the packaging looks like this is a picture of the product


----------



## KatJ (May 5, 2008)

Wella's Elan setting lotion is really good.


----------



## newtestam (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *JoAnnAtkinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I still wash &amp; roll my hair and sit under a dryer. I know, "old timey", but that is what makes my hair stay the longest. That works better for me than the Hot Rollers. My hair is a short bob and I wear it behind my ears. I can't seem to find a Gel, Lotion, or a foam that makes the curls STAY after I take the rollers out. I would like to find a good FIRM HOLD PRODUCT without the sticky feeling or dry flaky look to give me the body that I need for my baby soft hair. :-(*
*I would appreciate any/all suggestions from you on a good FIRM HOLD setting product for my hair roller set. I have access to Ulta, Sally's, and of course, Walmart, Target, CVS, and Walgreens. I do not go to the beauty salons.....too costly. So, if you will suggest some things I can try from the regular stores mentioned above. I sure would appreicate your help!!! I want to be able to roll my hair and after it is dry, take the rollers down, and have a good FIRM CRISP CURL for body, before I comb out. Help Please!!!!!!!!*

*JoAnn in TEXAS*

Lottobody for crisp, but why crisp? you can find products that make your hair soft but still have hold.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (May 9, 2008)

Hello NewTestam,

By Crisp, I guess I really mean BODY!. I certainly don't need my hair any softer........that is my problem now. I have such soft, baby fine hair that it won't hold a curl. I want something that will HOLD the curl when I take the roller out! ;-)


----------



## AngelaGM (May 9, 2008)

Got2Be has awesome products!


----------



## Jinx (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *JoAnnAtkinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello NewTestam,By Crisp, I guess I really mean BODY!. I certainly don't need my hair any softer........that is my problem now. I have such soft, baby fine hair that it won't hold a curl. I want something that will HOLD the curl when I take the roller out! ;-)

Hmmm. It's soft, but is it dry?

I ask because very dry hair won't hold a curl for longer than a minute, ha ha! My own hair is quite dry and I can put drop dead curls in it (after flat ironning- since my hair is a black/white combo, lol!) but they only last until I walk away from the mirror; sometimes if I am using a curling iron, I can lose curl where I started working by the time I get to the last part of my hair because it's dry and thick and there is a lot of it and it's HEAVY.

I have used setting lotions but it looks to dang crunchy and stiff- like old ladies with rain bonnets going to the buffet.

I prefer to use a moisture product prior to styling to get my hair to have enough of a moisture balance to hang on to the curls and if need be I will spritz it with a hair spray, but usually, if I get the moisture balance correct, I won't need anything else to hold those curls.

So, your hair is in a bob, but you curl it? Or just roll it to get some volume?


----------



## brewgrl (May 10, 2008)

For wet set &amp; hot rollers, I only use one product that works well for me- Paul Mitchell Sculpting Lotion- I have straight Asian hair that doesn't hold ANYTHING and this totally works.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (May 10, 2008)

I so much appreciate you all responding to me about the products that work for each of you. And you can count that I will end up trying each and everyone, until I find one that works for me. 

Keep the suggestions coming!

JoAnn in TEXAS


----------



## paula12 (Aug 22, 2013)

I am a Hairstylist, many years in the industry, I love Paul Mitchell Extra body sculpting foam for your hair type, it will keep your set.


----------



## aqidah52 (Aug 23, 2013)

Great Work....


----------

